# Map overlay



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Do you guys know if there is a map overlay website, interactive map or iPhone app with the public numbers on it? Seems that I have seen one before on here, but can seem to find it. I thought it would be interesting to see the locations on a map.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

Google Earth is what I use. Convert your numbers to a KML format and open.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Awesome. That worked-thanks


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Do you guys know if there is a map overlay website, interactive map or iPhone app with the public numbers on it? Seems that I have seen one before on here, but can seem to find it. I thought it would be interesting to see the locations on a map.


Think Destin sharks did alot of Google Earth overlays back a few years ago


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> Do you guys know if there is a map overlay website, interactive map or iPhone app with the public numbers on it? Seems that I have seen one before on here, but can seem to find it. I thought it would be interesting to see the locations on a map.



The KML files in* this zipped directory *will display in Google Earth. It contains all the public artificial reefs, oil rigs and some other stuff for the Northern Gulf Coast.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I was able to pull KML files and overlay on google earth, too bad most are a good distance out of Fort Morgan where I'm based unfortunately.


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was able to pull KML files and overlay on google earth, too bad most are a good distance out of Fort Morgan where I'm based unfortunately.


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f25/gps-number-lists-44188/index6/

Long, old thread that was started by moi but has Bama, LA, Miss numbers in it .. Might help


----------



## foxtrotuniform (Nov 11, 2013)

BlackHogDown said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I was able to pull KML files and overlay on google earth, too bad most are a good distance out of Fort Morgan where I'm based unfortunately.


Looks like the pyramid reefs start about 10 miles out. I'm not sure if that's a long run for you or not, but I just wanted to make sure you didn't miss them in the Alabama folder.


----------



## BlackHogDown (Aug 14, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

You guys are great, thanks for the info.


----------

